# Emptying Fresh Water Tank



## Welshcampsite (Jul 20, 2009)

We haven't had our Roller Team Pegaso 181 very long so we are still finding our way around :? 

Does anyone happen to know where I am likely to be able to drain the Fresh Water Tank from? I have had a look around the tank, under the tank etc. but nothing obvious?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you looked* in* the tank ?

Ours (Bessacarr) has a wire reaching to a big plug at the bottom of the tank. We open the trap in the floor, take the lid off the tank and reach in and pull the wire. The plug comes out and the fresh water then drains out the bottom of the tank.

G


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Have you looked* in* the tank ? Ours (Bessacarr) has a wire reaching to a big plug at the bottom of the tank. We open the trap in the floor, take the lid off the tank and reach in and pull the wire. The plug comes out and the fresh water then drains out the bottom of the tank. G


Come on G. You mean like a 'bath'.... ? 8O

Not fallin fer that one.

Ray.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Your tank is likely to be under the dinette seat (mine is) and between the tank and the side wall is a tap (mine has an extension to it). I do not know if yours has the same system but you should find the drain tap adjacent to the main tank


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Ours is a 110L tank, under the forward-facing front seat. I remove the cushion, take out a circular wooden blank and remove the large screw cap on the tank (just like the nice customs man when we came back into France from Andorra!)

With the cap removed, I put my arm into the freezing water and remove the 'plug' which is very much like a wine bottle stopper, one of those with a lever to enlarge the diameter, like...

The water leaves via the hole at the bottom. Putting the stopper/bung/cork back in is like putting a stopper in a wine bottle... insert bung into hole and fold down lever. (But we never do this with wine bottles cos once opened they get emptied!! :roll: :lol: )


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

our roller teams tank is under the dinette chair behind the drivers seat if i move the cushion away from the wall there is a red tap on a long extention bar just at the side of the tank


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Have you looked* in* the tank ? Ours (Bessacarr) has a wire reaching to a big plug at the bottom of the tank. We open the trap in the floor, take the lid off the tank and reach in and pull the wire. The plug comes out and the fresh water then drains out the bottom of the tank. G
> ...


Oh yes it does!

Actually it is quite a good system. Having had a van with a tap I find the plug better


----------

